# Le cadenas sur Safari ?



## ze_random_bass (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

j’ai beau cherché sur les Internet et je ne trouve pas la réponse à mes questions concernant Safari sur iOS :
- que veut dire le cadenas à côté de l’adresse URL dans la barre de recherche / navigation ?
- que veut dire cadenas + couler verte de l’adresse URL toujours dans la barre de recherche / navigation ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> - que veut dire le cadenas à côté de l’adresse URL dans la barre de recherche / navigation ?
> - que veut dire cadenas + couler verte de l’adresse URL toujours dans la barre de recherche / navigation ?


L'affichage d'un petit cadenas indique que le site est sécurisé, généralement en vert c'est pour un site sur lequel on fait des achats en ligne. Un peu de lecture, mais là je vais au plus rapide... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/safari/sfri40697/mac ...et... https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95617?hl=fr


----------



## ze_random_bass (2 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> L'affichage d'un petit cadenas indique que le site est sécurisé, généralement en vert c'est pour un site sur lequel on fait des achats en ligne. Un peu de lecture, mais là je vais au plus rapide... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/safari/sfri40697/mac ...et... https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95617?hl=fr



Merci, c’est largement suffisant !

a+


----------

